# Drill Press - holding wheels (knobs) and small parts



## Niki (5 Sep 2007)

Good day

When I had to drill wheels (knobs) and small parts, I used hold-down clamps and other combinations that where "big" on the small wheels...but, no more...

The idea came from other shop-aid that I made for cutting small pieces on the table saw...so, why not on the Drill-Press (I think that you call it different in UK).

So now, the DP table is clean from all the clamps and hold-downs and here it is...

BTW, How you pronounce one L and double LL....sorry for the speling mistakes on the pictures...  

Best Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/01-1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/02-1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/03-1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/04-1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/05-1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/06-1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/07-1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/08-1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/12.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/13.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/14.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/15.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/16.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/17.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/18.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/19.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/20.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/21.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/22.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/DP%20Holder/23.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Sep 2007)

Excellent, Niki =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## gidon (5 Sep 2007)

Very clever - nice one Niki!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Niki (5 Sep 2007)

Thank you Paul and Gidon

Paul
"Good" is ok for me...I've never been "Excellent" at school...  

Regards
niki


----------



## NeilO (5 Sep 2007)

Another good one Niki,

Maybe you SHOULD write a book,your Jigs always seem easier to put together, and use basic workshop bits and pieces......

all hail our resident Jig Meister,Niki....


----------



## Niki (5 Sep 2007)

Thank you Neil

Book???....only when I get old and not be able to go to the garage...

Of course my jigs looks easier and made of basic materials....come to Poland and see what we have here...nothing (and that's a lot), I cannot find even a T-track...

We have here only the machines but there is no kind of, woodworking supplies like you have in UK.
The woodworking hobby is still not so popular here and, if no demand...no offer...

Regards
niki


----------



## brianhabby (5 Sep 2007)

Niki":3ghbhty9 said:


> ...I've never been "Excellent" at school...



Well Niki you might not have been excellent at school but you are here.

I think everyone looks forward to your excellent posts and this one is no exception, simple but very positive holding for small pieces.

Well done

regards

Brian


----------



## Niki (6 Sep 2007)

Thank you so much Brian

Actually, I was not even "good" at school...you can see my spelling mistakes  
When I type the text on the pictures, I don't have my "friend"...the spelling checker  

Regards
niki


----------



## keithhickson (6 Sep 2007)

The pictures of the jigs you make are excellent brilliant even, 8) I know I'm speaking as a novice  but some of the other popular jig designs are so complicated, and require so many different things to make them that I don't even try. Yours however are made of basic materials that we can obtain cheaply, if we don't already have them. Don't worry about your spelling I'd imagine your English is 100 times better than most of us know Polish :lol:


----------



## Niki (6 Sep 2007)

Thank you Keithhickson

My Polish is also very bad... :lol: 

As I replied before, the resources here are very poor and as they say in the Israeli army "That's what you have and with this, you have to win"...

Oh, and even with my 13 years in the hobby, I still find some of the popular jigs too complicated for me...  

Regards
niki


----------



## barkwindjammer (14 Jan 2010)

Gin dobre, I am a complete novice to woodworking, its been a notion since I was a wee boy to 'make stuff' from wood, I'm now 42 and just starting out, reading your stuff Niki makes me weep, I never had the money to buy tools and gadgets for all these years, and now I realise that its been a lot of time wasted-when all along I've been blind to 'ingenuity'-mans greatest gift, keep rolling Niki, your a star !


----------



## TEO (16 Jan 2010)

Nice one Niki, it's always good to see an intelligent and simple piece of design.


----------



## Digit (22 Jan 2010)

Shalom! Great one Niki! L and LL, in England they seem to be pronounced the same, here in Wales it's very different, and I wouldn't even attempt to try and write the pronunciations! 

Roy.


----------



## Tenko (22 Jan 2010)

Roy,

Having visited Wales 7 or 8 times in the last 10yrs I'm getting to grips with that :roll: 

Mick.


----------



## Digit (22 Jan 2010)

Me too Mick, but how the Devil do you describe to some one how to pronounce 'Y' 'FF' 'F' 'D' and 'DD'? :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Cicero (9 Feb 2010)

Thanks indeed Nicki.

Pity Lek didn't manage to bring Poland into the 21st century.

Communism has a lot to answer for.


----------



## jayman (14 Feb 2010)

nice one bud good pics


----------



## JoinerySolutions (9 Mar 2010)

Digit":36af7cs8 said:


> Me too Mick, but how the Devil do you describe to some one how to pronounce 'Y' 'FF' 'F' 'D' and 'DD'? :lol:
> 
> Roy.



Shout louder! Just like some Brits do on holiday in foreign climes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

